# Nicholas (Nicky) Louis, birth story 28-9-07



## Louise

Well, as I have found a spare few mins I thought I would sit down at wrtie down what I can remember of Nickys birth.
Needless to say it could have gone better, I dunno whether it could have been worse or not but it certainly could have gone alot better than it did.
Well I was admitted wed night at around 7.30pm because I was having horrible contractions, I had been having them all day long and a few days previous, not to mention a bloody show and I actually had more than one of those.

So I get to the hospital and they check me over- I was due to be induced at 8am on thurs so they saw no point in me going home at all so I ended up staying the night and boy was it a long night, too.
I wasnt in active labour, I was in slow labour, and this continued until the friday... (not good)

So all night wed I was bouncing on balls, walking round corridors, ya know, the usual shite- but I couldnt take the pain so I had to stop and just lay down.
Because I wasnt in active labour I wasnt offered pain relief for the contractions, so by about 10pm I was screaming in agony..... and to think I wanted to originally go drug free, thats insane.

Anyway- all night long these pains were getting worse and worse, I had no sleep and was basically crying until 8am the next morn.

Well, FINALLY the time of my induction- 8am arrived but where was my gyney? just my luck that she was running late and didnt arrived until 9.30am.
When she finally came in she said she wished to do an examination- I had been checked over at around 7am but I was only TWO CM DILATED- Only 2.. :(
Well, when my dr checked me over- she failed to tell me that she intended on breaking my waters and fully starting the induction process. I thought she was going to look at my flu, pop me a few pills and tell me she will be back later, but oh no... she reached into my cervix with full force and at a tight 2cm dilation, broke my waters completely; it was NOT nice at all, and I think the fact that she didnt tell me what she was going to do kinda made it worse.
So my waters were broke and now onto a drip etc:- they sent the doc in who was doing my epi (ths was around 12) and it all went from there!!! I hadnt eaten before that and was told I couldnt eat again until baby was out, so as you can imagine I was starving. I was put on 2 drips, one was glucose and the other was the make my contractions go crazy, and then the dr did the epi and I have to say that although it relieved me of pain, I didnt really like it much.
For some reason it only numbed one side so I had to keep having a top up and moving around onto my left side as much as possible in order to get the drug moving round a bit, only the problem with that, was that the more they topped me up to relieve the pain on the weaker side, the number my right leg was getting, and it got to a point where I was litterally dead weight!

Anyway from about 12 onwards. it took until around 11pm before anything started happening- I was around 7cm by 11pm but everything was moving so slowly- I did the one thing I did not wanna do, and more than once too, I pooed myself. I couldnt control it as my bum was so numb that I couldnt feel ANYTHING coming out... this continued too, all through the birth. Then I started throwing up which was NOT GOOD at all-
The dr estimated nickys arrival at around 3am, but of course, it did not work that way!
I was around 10cm dilated by 4.30am but they wanted to leave me an hour until I felt I needed to push- the only pushing feeling I had was in my bum, that was it, and I think that was caused by the urgent need to poo.... lol.

I started to push at around 5.30am, but nothing was happening at all- I was pushing for two whole hours but nickys head was moving too slowly and his HB was dropping more and more- at one point it spiked from around 145 to 65, and thats when the drs came running in.
I had 3 drs, a paeditrician (sp?) and 3 midwifes, so as you can imagine I was very very scared....
They brought in forceps and suction, and started cutting at my flu- The epi had worse off by this point so im feeling full force pain and nothing culd be done about it because baby HAD to be out..

I was told to push when they positioned the forceps on nickys head- all I could think about was him arriving safetly so I had to bare the pain and just get on with it.
It took about 4 pushes to get his head out (he started crying instantly) and another 2 to get out his body- the placed him on my chest and it was the weirdest thing ever- its so hard to believe that he actually LIVED inside me.

He was 8lb3 ounce,drs were amazed because I am so tiny... they think thats the reason for me having problems during delivery!!!
They delivered the placenta straight away and got to the stictching..

I was not impressed because the drs didnt tell me what was going on, yet I could see their concerns in their faces plus all the blood that was being wiped away!
I kept asking what the problem was but they were not saying anything and told me to keep concentrating on my baby because he needs me now.. all I culd say was "he needs a mother and if im not here, who has he got?"- Thats how scared I was that I was going to die;

I lost a huge amount of blood, and my skin color was totally drained. I was white for two days and was told I could not go home...
I was in for 4 days and it was the worst 4 days ever!
And it doesnt end there... Nicky had his check up before we left, and I was told one of his testes havent descended properly and that we may need to be referred to a surgeon.... he passed every other medical check, but even so, it would have been good to know that EVERYTHING was fine...:hissy:

Well hes home now, and Im not allowed to take him out just yet as Im instructed to stay in and rest! I feel fine but drs think if I over do it, my uterus will start doing weird and wonderful things and I will land myself back in the hospital...

Funny eh (not litterally) the one person who was so petrified of giving birth, ended up having one of the worst experiences ever! :(

Hope everyone else is well. x x x


----------



## Iwantone!!!

aaawww hunni what a hard labour but a least u have ur baby now did ur dad stay with u or just ur OH


----------



## Louise

I didnt have my dad in the room or Nickys father- he walked out on me the day I was admitted into hospital, because I had a row with him.
I had my aunt there with me all the way through and my dad and uncle were pottering round in corridores.


----------



## Kina

It wasn't right that the doctors didn't let you know they were going to break your waters, I would be a tad peeved about that. If you feel like the labour is affecting the way you feel then speak to your midwife.
So then, lets talk about your little boy! What does he look like? Has he got any hair? How is it going with him, as in are you finding motherhood to be like what you expected? Try not to worry about his testes, Alex's didn't descend for a good week or two after he was born, he didn't have either.
Can't wait to hear about Nicky!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

im glad to hear that both you and baby nicky will be ok and be healthy!


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/bcbbboy2.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/bcbbboy2.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/bcbbboy2.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/bcbbboy2.gif

Awww Louise I'm so sorry you had a terrible time of it all...Im just chuffed your little boy is here and healthy.

As for the undescended testes - Don't worry. It sooooooo common in newborns. Ky's left testes was undescended at birth and we were just told to have it checked again at his 6 week check as most testes descend themselves in a few weeks.
Ky's descended within 3 weeks and has had no subsequent problems in that department! - I'm surprised the Peadiatrician didn't tell you how common it is and most times it rights itself.

Good on you Lou, you did it!


----------



## bek74

*Awww, hun I am sorry you had such a bad labour , at least it is over and you have your beautiful son. *


----------



## VanWest

Im sorry to hear you had a rough time, but I bet it was all worth it and then some :) I hope we will get to see a pic soon!! Congrats!!


----------



## Layla

wow thats quite a story!

sorry you had such a tough time, your hospital sounds horrible, they should have told you they were going to break your waters! also if you lost that much blood that your skin went pale, did they not put anything back for you? 2 days isnt long to be kept in, our lucky.

Congrats, no pictures of Nicky?

x


----------



## Hels

CONGRATS on the birth of Nicky! 

It sounds like you had a bit of a tough time, I did too (and know loads of girls on their 1st that also did) It may be worth contacting your MW/HV to ask about a de brief. I had one, and it was fab.

Cant wait to see Nicky! xx


----------



## Jo

Congrats again hunny :D

Sorry you had a tough time, i did too with Emily, just think of the gorgeous little bundle you have now

we want piccies loL


----------



## Amanda

Aww hunnnie:hugs:, what an experience! I hope you're feeling a little more human now. Just rest, relax and concentrate on getting yourself better.:hugs:

Pictures ???? C'mon girl - get 'em sorted!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Wobbles

Not the best experience for you Louise :hugs: but hey the outcome? Baby boy, born with his life ahead of him & healthy? Thats got to come above it all :D x

Congrats on your lil mans arrival

x


----------



## sophie

Congrats Louise! Welcome baby Nicky!
xx


----------



## Iwantone!!!

aaawww hun wot a get he will regret missing his birth im glad its sorted now


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Congrats Louise......He's here at last :cloud9:

Your birth story sounds quite similar to mine......worth every second tho!

Make sure you get lots of rest when you can!

You need to post some piccys and show off your new man......c'mon!!!!


----------



## Tam

https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/thcongratulationsbabyboy-1.gif

Sorry it wasn't a better experience for you, but you are both well, that is what matters! :hugs:x


----------



## ablaze

where is louise these days :?


----------

